# That moment before a day's nap



## petekmit (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been living with DP for a while now, to the point where I don't notice it a lot of the time (which is a good thing), but it's still there; however, there is ONE time where it leaves completely.

In that one moment before falling asleep for a nap during the day, I feel unreal, as though I were living before the DP started. Does anyone else have this phenomenon? Is it the start to something good?

Similarly, but not as strongly, when I stay up until sunrise working on a project, I tend to feel slightly better, a bit off in the head almost, but as though there's a bit more color to the world than there is when I'm in 'DP mode'.

Anyone else? Ideas? I know it'll go away eventually, and for now I'm ok living with it....but sure would be nice to not have it at all 

Cheers all,

P


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

yes i feel that sometimes...especially when im working hard on completing a task i get so immersed in it i forget about dp.
well ive been feeling alot better lately and i havent fully recovered but i feel it can come with a little more time.
I do believe those feelings are a good sign though so yay you!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah what she said YAY YOU!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

There are moments yes. Like when I am spending time with my new baby when I rock him to sleep or something I tend to forget about the DP/DR. It is pure bliss when this happens.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

MassagePatriot said:


> There are moments yes. Like when I am spending time with my new baby when I rock him to sleep or something I tend to forget about the DP/DR. It is pure bliss when this happens.


You are very lucky to have Ronald.  Almost makes me wish I had a child.


----------

